# Heat Transfers on Tube Socks



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a customer request for custom tube socks. I currently print their designs onto various other garments using plastisol transfers. I have seen some posts on this forum referring to using vinyl on tube socks, due to the stretch, ribs, etc. Would I be able to use a plastisol transfer, has anyone done this? Or should I use vinyl? 

Also, can anyone suggest a wholesale supplier of tube socks?

Thanks....


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

There is cuttable vinyl that will stretch with the tube socks. Also there is printable vinyl that stretches as well. But the printable vinyl is normally for Eco-Solvent & Solvent inks only.

Hopefully someone can chime in regarding plastisol transfers and whether they will stick or not.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. There must be a way to use ink on the socks since I have seen many cheerleading and other type of competitions selling them with customized team names. Although I have never purchased the socks and worn them in order to see how the look when stretched out and after repeated washings.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have screen printed on cheer socks with plastisol once before. the team loved it. I made a platen to load the socks, when loaded they were slightly stretched, so after curing and once the player put them on, the design did not stretch out of shape or look distorted. Also I mixed in a stretch additive with the plastisol for printing.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

taricp35, thanks. Do you know if this can be done with a transfer, especially since you mention the stretch additive? I'm not a screen printer, I order the transfers and do the pressing myself.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

artswear said:


> taricp35, thanks. Do you know if this can be done with a transfer, especially since you mention the stretch additive? I'm not a screen printer, I order the transfers and do the pressing myself.


Good question....never ordered plastisol transfers before so I would suggest to give the company that does your transfers a call and ask if they will use an additive.


----------

